# Hay Bale Blinds



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm curious as to what sucess anyone might have had using Hay Bale blinds. We are currently using layout blinds and they work really well for ducks and geese in picked corn fields.

Problem comes when you have bean stubble, chopped corn field, chisel plowed field, etc, the birds seem to pick up the blinds really easy. A few guys are using them around here in Michigan and rave about them, but then they are shooting Canucks which I don't think are that hard to fool.

How do ducks respond to them? What about snows?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

if there is bales in the feild maybe. they are just so darn stupid looking. Plus the camo on them really isnt the greatest. I dont know :roll: its worth a try if you can get your hands on one for cheap.
I wouldnt break the bank on it though!


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I am sorry that I can't tell you about the ducks, but round hay bales are awsome for hiding behind for canada geese. We have taked lots of geese over the years. We do bunker style with 2 rows of 3, and 1 on each end. We also do 3 in some sort of triangle set up. This set up can reasonably handle 3 hunters if one stays centered and the other 2 step to each side. We have even been able to have success using a single bale in a field. Come up with some camo close to matching the bale, set some dekes out, and try to stay still! We have also suplimented a bale blind with some camo material in fromt, and or in back. We have been able to get quite comfortable in these blinds sometimes! I would choose a bale blind over a lay out blind any day. Lay out blinds have their place, and I am not knocking them at all, in fact, I have my own finisher. I can't imagine ducks not working to the decoys either.
Good luck!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I used them once and never will use them again, the birds flared all the time, I don't know if i was to close to the spred or what not, but i wouldn't recommend them, like some one else said if you can pick it up for cheap go ahead but don't waste your money on it.


----------

